# Cannon 2/25



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2012)

Going to up on Saturday. Hoping the big storm pans out. Will have kids that I'm putting in morning Ski School. If anyone is around I know my way around the marked stuff at Cannon, but would love a guide to help me find some of the lesser known stashes so I can get sloppy seconds on the pow ....

Also, is there enough base on Mittersill for it to be good with a nice dump on top?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2012)

I am going up Friday and possibly Saturday. Cannonball should be there for sure Saturday.  Mitty may be close but I would brng rock skis if it a go.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2012)

How was Mittersil skiing?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Cheese said:


> How was Mittersil skiing?



It was good, but I only took one run. By the time I got over there I only had time to take one run before picking up the kids. There was a lot of untracked if you wanted to do the hike out since the lift wasn't running, but I stuck to the trail skiers right that lead back to Tuckerbrook.







Wish I had had more free time. Can't wait till the kids are strong enough to follow me around in this stuff!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2012)

People were going over.  Not officially open.  Probably not worth the hike for the lower sections.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Puck it said:


> People were going over.  Not officially open.  Probably not worth the hike for the lower sections.



I didn't hit any rocks.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> It was good, but I only took one run. By the time I got over there I only had time to take one run before picking up the kids. There was a lot of untracked if you wanted to do the hike out since the lift wasn't running, but I stuck to the trail skiers right that lead back to Tuckerbrook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BTW.  Those trees are usually buried to the tops.  That is Baron's Run and it was an official run so most rocks are removed.  Candyland is where the fun stuff is.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Puck it said:


> BTW.  Those trees are usually buried to the tops.  That is Baron's Run and it was an official run so most rocks are removed.  Candyland is where the fun stuff is.



One of these days I'll hit it when it's epic. I was just happy to have some fresh snow to ski even if the totals were a little disappointing.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 27, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> One of these days I'll hit it when it's epic. I was just happy to have some fresh snow to ski even if the totals were a little disappointing.


 

You should have pm'ed me if you were alone. Always room for more to join us.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2012)

Puck it said:


> You should have pm'ed me if you were alone. Always room for more to join us.



CKofer (doesn't post here often) was going to ski with me, but bailed in the morning. Next time ...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 27, 2012)

didn't even notice this thread until now.  Lot's of AZers there that day.  Next time.....


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2012)

Puck it said:


> BTW.  Those trees are usually buried to the tops.  That is Baron's Run and it was an official run so most rocks are removed.  Candyland is where the fun stuff is.



Oooh, Baron's is usually far deeper and bumped up under the fresh.  Very sad to see it so thin.


----------

